# Embryo Fraud



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Wifes embryo fraud makes estranged husband a father

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article3466762.ece

/links


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oops, be interesting to see how this pans out 

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Blimey! 

Although, after the whole experience of Natalie Evans I'm not all that surprised that some less scrupulous women may have done this. It's terrible really! I can't imagine how messed up those kids will be knowing how they came to be.

C~x


----------

